# anyone failed a pulmonary test for a respirator? was a doctor able to treat to pass



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I did not want to hijack the wear a suit thread, but in there I told where I was hired with an oil services firm, but could not pass the spirometer test to qualify to wear a respirator in case of sour gas....I am OK with them not hiring be because I understand the issue, but I still can't pass one

I know there are people in the industry on here and also firemen (same type of respirator if your lungs can't pull strong enough you will not get air)

I had a xray and heart is fine and there was only a small shadow on one lung that the Dr said might not even be there next xray so it did not mean a lot to him

I took some inhaled steroids he had given me for about a month and still could not pass....he really wanted to run an MRI (or was it a catscan I can't remember) either way it was going to be about 1500 out of pocket and by that time the job offer was off (I can understand they had to move on)

I have been working with one of the lung exercisers that you blow into for people in the hospital to keep fluid building up and I am better with it, but still can't seem to pass the spirometer

the Dr was not impressed with the workforce testing place and their "office spirometery" as he called it (basically like I was blowing into junk) but that is what I had to pass so that is that

again for 1200-1500 bucks I could have had a bunch of test run that would isolate me with a real spirometer and blah blah.....can't swing that right now either and the catscan or mri (cant remember which) he still wanted as well

well I could swing it, but I need to know that the results will probably get me cleared for that type of respirator or that type of work

I know I am not the only one with this issue because another guy with the same job offer was in the same place and he was failing it as well

to be clear I am not looking for a cheat, to just pass based on BS ect my life is not worth any job period


but I would like to work in the oil field and it looks like in order to do so I will need to pass a spirometry test and or get some type of Drs OK

so I usually don't ask for medical advice from a forum and that is not exactly what I am asking for more so I am asking if anyone else was failing their spiometery test to get a job or for a job they had and if they were able to get successful treatment and or get a Dr to check them more thoroughly and end up and pass the test and or get clearance to go to work or back to work

kind of a crazy question, but I see a lot of people that seem to be in the industry or in firefighting on here.....if I feel I have a good chance and others have face a similar thing and been treated and passed or been more thoroughly examined and cleared then I will look to swing the 1200-3K that it might cost me to get looked over....but the Dr I was working with was basically not really full of answers until I could get checked out and basically he said I am not dying any time soon....what ever it probably is will either always be there or it will progress and by not getting further test or treatment I am not getting any worse...but I just probably won't get it worked out without the test

thanks for any time and answers

and if anyone knows a way to break into the industry without having to pass a pulmonary test I am all ears...I would just drive a truck and try that route....but I only have a class B......tired of jobs looking for a career

this is why I hate going to the Dr.....I feel great until they tell me something is wrong


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That PFT test is a PITA. We do it every three years. Never met anyone who failed one... are you a smoker?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have to do the PFT and fit test once a year and it's definitely a PITA. I've only seen two guys fail it in the last 12 years and they told them to come back in a week to retest. Best of luck.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Might have something to do with you being 100 years old.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> Might have something to do with you being 100 years old.


:rotfl:
just turned 43


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

What jobs have you been looking at? And for what company? I have been in the oilfield about 8 years. Are you talking about the blow test they give you at the physical?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Seriously, with a shadow on one lung and failed pulmonary test, I would come up with a way to pay for the additional testing.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

How much is your life worth??? I've never heard of anyone failing one so I'm guessing that in order to do so something is bad wrong. $1200-1500 is pretty cheap to find out what is wrong with your lungs. Best of luck. I hope it is just bad test equipment.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Office spirometry in a pulmonary doc's office is not expensive. If you have not, see a pulmonary physician. He can write a letter for you if needed if you pass his eval. TW


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I took one just last week. It is a PITA, but I passed all there blows with no repeats. There was a guy who took it before me who could not pass. When I was younger, 11 years ago, I had a heck of a time passing it. Non-smoker, do a lot of cardio. I think their machine was not calibrated correctly. I have not had a problem since.

Maybe you could get one of these and see if it improves your lung capacity as advertised?

http://www.powerlung.com/region/us/


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

TopDrive said:


> What jobs have you been looking at? And for what company? I have been in the oilfield about 8 years. Are you talking about the blow test they give you at the physical?


I was hired with Halliburton to do cementing for well completions.....when I could not pass the test in 2 weeks that was that which I understand they had to move on

recently someone I know that is 62 got on with them, but I am not sure doing what I need to talk to him.....he is a heavy smoker

and yes it is the blow test

I was told by some others that with a computer background (I am a few hours short of a CS degree in addition to the horticulture degree I already have...and I am a crappy programmer especially in C++ (which sucks)) that MWD might be good for me in the future



bassguitarman said:


> Seriously, with a shadow on one lung and failed pulmonary test, I would come up with a way to pay for the additional testing.


I understand and I thought the same thing as well.....I had a long talk with the Dr and told him that if there was an issue I would break out the cash and he basically said there is either an issue that will get worse with time with or with out treatment (like COPD) or that it could be something that could be treated......he said over and over I was not at risk or getting worse based on not having things done now or even in several years time

I understand that does not sound correct and I question it myself.....but he also said the shadow could be gone next xray

the deal is my current insurance sux and is for major issues.....I either will get into the oil patch or I will keep on with "jobs" until I find one that leads to a career......I told him the same thing.....so when I get a better job and better insurance I will have it all looked over (or when that free buhbamba carez kicks in :rotfl::work:sad3sm )

but while I am looking for the next "job" with better insurance I might as well see if if it is worth it to kick out the cash and go ahead and try and get into the oil patch and spend the money if someone or someones can say yes I have been able to get fixed up and or gotten a Dr approval

again I fully understand what you are saying and appreciate your opinion.....but I ask the Dr over and over and made it clear it would not break me to pay the cash, but it was a cash issue right now and may be into the future.....and he said over and over that either the testing would tell him something and I might get "better" (I feel just fine and always have_ or it would be something that was going to do what it does and that is that

so I decided to try and get in a bit better shape, exercise more, and the like and see how it goes and or see if a "job" comes around with better insurance and go from there

again I know that does not sound like the best course of action, but I was very clear with the Dr and he was very clear back....so I am waiting it out for a bit more

what makes it all the worse is a kid I know that was fresh out of college got a job with the company above in procurement through his girlfriends dad....the dad dies unexpectedly and the girl kind of has a life crisis and dumped him.....he did not like Houston and wanted to move back to west Texas with his mass com degree and be near his friends.....I and others told him over and over to nut up and keep the job and get out and meet new people.....he did not listen and now he regrets it......**** I need to meet girls with dads with hookups :work:


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

TOM WEBER said:


> Office spirometry in a pulmonary doc's office is not expensive. If you have not, see a pulmonary physician. He can write a letter for you if needed if you pass his eval. TW


it was going to be a month + to get a specialist......so ...at the time I was under the gun to pass or lose the offer I did not have a month

since then I have decided I still want into the industry so I have decided to do something about it.....I will probably just pay the cash but I thought I would ask around first hence the thread.....again thanks for the reply

to be clear yes I am one of those avoid the Dr people just because I guess it is hardheadedness.....I do value my health and the Dr and I had a long talk about me waiting for further test and he was clear I was not going to get worse based on not getting treatment

I will be honest it was kind of a kick in the nuts when the job fell through...I wanted in the industry and I felt **** good about the company.....this happened a little while back and not long after was when oil fell back to 50 bucks and the jobs and hiring around here went with it......well the jobs and hiring are back.....my nuts don't hurt anymore and I again am probably just going to pay the money,,,but I figured I would ask around first



HC said:


> I took one just last week. It is a PITA, but I passed all there blows with no repeats. There was a guy who took it before me who could not pass. When I was younger, 11 years ago, I had a heck of a time passing it. Non-smoker, do a lot of cardio. I think their machine was not calibrated correctly. I have not had a problem since.
> 
> Maybe you could get one of these and see if it improves your lung capacity as advertised?
> 
> http://www.powerlung.com/region/us/


I have something similar to that you suck on it and the plunger goes up....I can see I am better at it, but I don't think it is solving the issue


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

It is all about the technique. I had issues passing them till I figured it out. They will tell you to blow out with all the force in your lungs at one time. Well I figured out to give it one big puff at the beginning and a slow steady blow afterwards and I have not failed one since.

To explain it in sounds:

The way they want you to do it: HHHHHHHHaaaaaaa

The way I found to pass one: PPPPuuhhhhhhhhhhh

Hope this helps...


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

reelthreat said:


> It is all about the technique. I had issues passing them till I figured it out. They will tell you to blow out with all the force in your lungs at one time. Well I figured out to give it one big puff at the beginning and a slow steady blow afterwards and I have not failed one since.
> 
> Hope this helps...


I will take this into consideration....the people at the testing center were getting paid by the company so they did not have a lot to offer....I can understand that for sure.....and again I fully understand why the test is done and why it is important.....my life and safety can't be valued more than anyone than I value it myself.....so as tempting as it was to try and find some "method" It just is not worth it

I ask about holding my nose and was told no.....I think I may have been doing the exact same thing as you.....trying to make some huge gust of air and fading out...there were all kinds of printouts they gave me that I gave to my Dr, but he did really have any use for them

I looked on the www and was able to see what they all meant, but it looked to me like "just blow harder" was the answer.....maybe like so much medically related on the www it was just not so

thank you for your reply and for everyone's replies

just based on these replies I think I am going to go ahead and try and work through this.....having lived in Texas my whole life the industry has just always appealed to me....but as many know when I was ready the industry was dead and when the industry was there I had other things going on......well it just feels like the time is right and the industry seems to be there....based on what I have seen lurking on here I think I can get in......I just need to work through this....and I will somehow I hope.....if I have something else going on long term....well such is life I will move on and I am sure the industry will as well....haha

I figure I will just get a lunch truck and feed man camps or something similar :rotfl:

why did I not buy cheap property in far south Texas 5-7 years ago.....or get a hotel up and going :rotfl:..or a trailer park sad3sm

I think going to North Dakota is not working out for a lot of people and I have a job now that pays the bills......but if I leave them this time it is probably that is that......so I was asking on here and a few other places before I decided on what actions I might take


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

That test is total bs! As a non smoker I have passed and other times been told i just passed by the bear minimum. 
In 2009 I got layed off and got a job with another company but at the physical my blood pressure was to high. Dr asked me if there was anything that would cause this(never had high blood pressure before) told him and the nurse that I had just been layed off and my wife was 8 months pregnant and i needed the job which was the truth. After the Dr left the nurse checked me again and i passed. Thank you nurse!!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

TexasVines said:


> I will take this into consideration.........so as tempting as it was to try and find some "method" It just is not worth it
> 
> I ask about holding my nose and was told no.....I think I may have been doing the exact same thing as you.....trying to make some huge gust of air and fading out...


It is not a "method" it is the proper way to do it.

Don't do a huge gust, just a very strong puff then a slow steady stream of breath (don't waste all you breath with the initial gust).

If they show you a print out of the ideal "blow" you would understand... a huge spike which come back down to about half of the spike then a long steady flatline which slowly declines.


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

*North Dakota*

Just saw your post about north dakota. I am up here working out of Williston ND. They are looking for anyone they can get to work up here! Its a bit rough but they are paying higher wages than in texas.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

reelthreat said:


> It is not a "method" it is the proper way to do it.
> 
> Don't do a huge gust, just a very strong puff then a slow steady stream of breath (don't waste all you breath with the initial gust).
> 
> If they show you a print out of the ideal "blow" you would understand... a huge spike which come back down to about half of the spike then a long steady flatline which slowly declines.


thanks again an I was not saying yours was a method...I was saying it was tempting to look for one

the people giving the test were churning and burning them and me having to come back was just more work for them

I will see if I still have the printouts and will look at them again and I might just call around and see if there are other places that do the test

it only cost about 30 dollars out of pocket to do them on your own so I had tried a couple of times at the place the company sent me to, but still was not passing even with the lung builder that someone else posted

the Dr I was going to did not have the "cheapy" machine he had a setup that isolated you and on and on.....that cost.....maybe I need to find a different place with a cheapy machine that can coach me....the place the company was using was kind of not top rate....it looked kind of cut rate to be honest.....especially for a Dr

hell I was more worried about the physical part and the lifting ect after having a job sitting in front of a computer :work:

passed it with no problem.....in fact the real kick in the groin was the company called back and said the place that did the actual physical and drug test had forgotten the PFT.......so I thought I was already in......then I thought well how hard can that be I passed the physical and the lifting and exercise test at the other place

such is life :work:

thanks again for all replies


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

TopDrive said:


> Just saw your post about north dakota. I am up here working out of Williston ND. They are looking for anyone they can get to work up here! Its a bit rough but they are paying higher wages than in texas.


how did you go about finding a place to live?

I see the guys in the walmart parking lot and from what I have read on a farming forum many of those guys are lucky they have not frozen to death and been found frozen in their trailer

I can handle the cold while working, but going "home" to a cold trailer is out and paying 1/2 all you make for a house or apartment does not sound too appealing as well

how did you get one....did you just show up with boots on and ready to go or did you have it worked out ahead of time


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I have passed it twice and passed out more than that trying to pass. I am a non-smoke, doc says I have limited lung capacity. I have been also informed that marathon runners have failed the test. I am not sure what is really accomplished with the test.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> It is all about the technique. I had issues passing them till I figured it out. They will tell you to blow out with all the force in your lungs at one time. Well I figured out to give it one big puff at the beginning and a slow steady blow afterwards and I have not failed one since.
> 
> To explain it in sounds:
> 
> ...


I found out the same thing when I have to take it 15 years ago. I tried the 1st way 4 times and couldnt pass and then did it the second way and passed with no problem.

The lady said I did it the wrong way but that doesnt matter to me as long as I passed. I have took to my dad that takes one every 6 months and he agreed that the way they explain it doesnt work form him either.


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

The company I work for does work all over the US and sent me up here so I had a trailer on the rig location. So they fly me up here have a rental car set up and everything. 
I would try to get a job before coming up here. Its all the same companies that do oilfield work in Texas and louisiana. On your resume or interview just tell them you would like to work in North Dakota. 
Its getting a lot better up here, all the campers are gone from walmart and you can get meat at the store now. They are building hotels like crazy around here.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

If you don't want to live in the stoneage, plenty of marcellus work up here in Pennsylvania. I am not in that field but there are ads in the paper every Sunday.

LOTS of Halliburton equipment tooling around on the back roads up here.


----------

